# Fischführer für Mittelmeer/Adria



## Stuka1982 (28. Februar 2010)

Hat einer von euch dieses Buch und kann mir sagen ob dort Informationen in Sachen essbar oder nicht essbar enthalten sind
?

http://www.amazon.de/Fisch-F%C3%BChrer-Mittelmeer-Atlantik-Norwegen-S%C3%BCdafrika/dp/3440112411

Oder kennt jemand einen guten Fischführer für Mittelmeer oder Adria in dem man auch sieht ob die Fische essbar sind?

Ich denke die bekannten Speisefische sind klar, aber bei der Artenvielfalt wäre so ein Fischführer schon ganz nützlich.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (2. März 2010)

*AW: Fischführer für Mittelmeer/Adria*

Also ich hab das Buch Meeresfische von Patrick Geistdörfer und Jean-Jacques Meusy.
Da stehen die wichtigsten arten des Europäischen mittelmeeres drinnen.
Beispielsweise Dorschfische,Aale,Barsche,Grundeln,Seenadeln,Lippfische,Petermännchen,drachenköpfe,groppen,lumpfische,plattfische etc.
Teilweise steht noch dabei wie gefangen wird, aber richtig aufs angeln bezogen ist das buch nicht.
Aber mal eine Frage, wieso willste denn an die Adria nach der sache mit dem Po?
Grüße


----------



## Stuka1982 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischführer für Mittelmeer/Adria*

Wir fahren da in Urlaub und ich will natürlich nicht aufs Angeln verzichten.

Denkst du das man die Fische nicht essen sollte?


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischführer für Mittelmeer/Adria*

Also laut fernsehn und so ist ja alles nochmal gut gegangen.
Ich würde sie essen.
Ich freu mich jetzt ganz besonderst, übermorgen gehts ab nach Ligurien.^^
Grüße


----------



## zulu (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fischführer für Mittelmeer/Adria*

Dafür ein vernünftiges buch zu bekommen wird schwierig werden.

Die angaben in den verschiedenen büchern die es gibt sind sehr unterschiedlich, und selten vollständig.

Hoch geschätzte fische hier, sind wenig beachtet dort.

Selbst die namen werden manchmal verwechselt oder sind von land zu land  sehr unterschiedlich.

Photos oder bilder sind auch kein guter anhaltspunkt, nur wenn es mit  korrektem  lateinischen namen versehen ist.

Ich würde versuchen im internet nach einer liste mit den gültigen schonmassen für angelbare seefische in dem entsprechenden land zu suchen.( Wenn es denn eine gibt ! )

Da sind dann meist die wichtigsten , essbaren fische die sich für die pfanne lohnen aufgeführt.

#h

Z.


----------



## floxfisch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fischführer für Mittelmeer/Adria*

Moin,
ich denke da wirst du nicht wirklich was geeignetes finden. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es am meisten Sinn macht wenn man sich mal ein paar Stunden in Ruhe an den Rechner setzt und dann im Internet entsprechend der Gegend wo man hinfährt Recherche betreibt. Bücher sind, finde ich, immer viel zu allegemein und treffen dann meist genau auf die Region die man besucht nicht zu.

Was das Namensproblem der Arten angeht kann ich dieses Buch hier empfehlen: http://www.bol.de/shop/sonstiges-178585/suche/?sq=fischfinder&sswg=BUCH&submit.x=0&submit.y=0 ist leider nicht ganz billig, lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber.
Hat mir schon in diversen Ländern geholfen und ist schön klein so das man es auch in den Urlaub gut mitnehmen kann.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------

